# Abandoned/Derelict Farm: Northumberland: Photos



## ShibbyJay (Oct 29, 2020)

So this is an old abandoned/derelict farm I stumbled upon by accident. After some research I did find out there was a murder here in 1971 (manslaughter) This place has been sadly damaged by vandals but it was still interesting.


----------



## thorfrun (Oct 30, 2020)

Not only was it damaged by vandals but they nicked your photos as well.


----------



## ShibbyJay (Nov 12, 2020)

thorfrun said:


> Not only was it damaged by vandals but they nicked your photos as well.



I'm not sure whats happened? :\ I linked them all.


----------



## mattwey21 (Nov 21, 2020)

ShibbyJay said:


> I'm not sure whats happened? :\ I linked them all.



If you view the source of the page you can see the links. Not sure if this will work or not....


IMG_3008 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3011 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3011 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3015 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3031 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3029 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3041 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3044 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3043 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


IMG_3065 by ShibbyJay, on Flickr


----------



## uk_krh (Jan 18, 2021)

ShibbyJay said:


> So this is an old abandoned/derelict farm I stumbled upon by accident. After some research I did find out there was a murder here in 1971 (manslaughter) This place has been sadly damaged by vandals but it was still interesting.






Hi ShibbyJay,
Where exactly is this?
Thanks!


ShibbyJay said:


>


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Jan 20, 2021)

uk_krh said:


> Hi ShibbyJay,
> Where exactly is this?
> Thanks!


I'd like to think that OP won't be silly enough to reveal that information in the public domain.


----------



## silverback1756 (Jan 22, 2021)

It's amazing how quickly this place has deteriorated, this is the google street view of it in 2010 and it looks to be well kept and clearly still occupied. I wonder how it came to be abandoned?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2021)

WiNgNuTz said:


> I'd like to think that OP won't be silly enough to reveal that information in the public domain.


Why? Cos it'll get trashed?


----------



## Hayman (Jan 23, 2021)

HughieD said:


> Why? Cos it'll get trashed?


From the photos it has already been criminally damaged - "trashed" as you put it. As I have said elsewhere about the consequences of publicising vacated property, perhaps the result of its empty state having been made known on internet sites


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2021)

Hayman said:


> From the photos it has already been criminally damaged - "trashed" as you put it. As I have said elsewhere about the consequences of publicising vacated property, perhaps the result of its empty state having been made known on internet sites


The point is if it's already trashed it doesn't matter about keeping the location secret...


----------



## recyclefraulein (Jan 24, 2021)

So sad to see it trashed. So much history lost.


----------

